# Tinware candle molds



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of a supplier of tin/sheet metal tapered candle molds?


----------



## Bob_Davis (Sep 1, 2006)

*Candle Molds*

Saw this at Betterbee. Don't know if it is what you want though.
http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=880
Bob


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Contact Bob Berthold at 215-345-6556

or write to: Bob Berthold 230 Sandy Ridge Rd., Doylestown, Pa. 18901

He produces fuctional handmade antique reproductions of tapered tube candle molds.

He is also a walking encyclopedia of beekeeping knowledge.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Believe it or not I was going to originally ask if any body knew if Dr. Berthold was still around and making them as I had bought from him many years ago. I took a couple of apiculture courses from him over at Delaware Valley College and Rutgers. He would work the bees in shorts and a tee shirt and never get nailed once while we students were all decked out and getting hammered left and right. The only Doctor of Apiculture I've ever met. Great guy. I'll write him.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I grew up around the corner from Dr. Berthold, and can definitely say that he got more than a few kids involved in beekeeping. I still vividly remember watching everyone gather around his beekeeping demonstrations at the A-day fair, and feeding his bees my cotton candy


----------

